# Fall turkey hunt on the Gov's desk



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The legislature past a bill that calls for...no, actually demands that the DWR establish (2) general season turkey hunts, the bill is waiting for the gov's signature. 
Since the law calls for two "general season hunts" I just assume they will go with a fall hunt. 
You know, it probably will be OK to have a second season but I sure don't like the idea of a bunch of meat-heads like our legislators micromanaging game management.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't like it either, and don't like the second season.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't like the micromanaging thing but not sure on the second General season.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

A fall hunt would be awesome. Sign me up.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Ditto.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Why is the legislature all of the sudden so interested and "demanding" a second GS on turkeys? Is it because of all the damage turkeys caused to landowners?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

It's my understanding that the second season is to take care of nuisance birds that are coming on to peoples pastures and into communities and causing damage.

Hopefully they can work with the land owners to let some lucky hunters harvest these birds possibly have incentives for the landowners.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

JERRY said:


> It's my understanding that the second season is to take care of nuisance birds that are coming on to peoples pastures and into communities and causing damage.
> 
> Hopefully they can work with the land owners to let some lucky hunters harvest these birds possibly have incentives for the landowners.


Actually the law is very spacific. It is just calling for a second general hunt. The second hunt...the law doesn't actually say a "fall" hunt, just a second hunt...is not a depredation or control hunt at all, just a "second" hunt. The law was writing by a legislator representing a small town in northern Utah that has a few birds wintering in the residential area and a few people have bitched about the birds pooping in their yards. The bill was revised from her(the legislator's) first bill that called for an unregulated slaughter by anyone in the area for any perceived destruction on personal property...that is to say, any land owner at any time could open fire on the birds if they thought the birds were being destructive. 
Tell you what, here is a copy of the part of the bill:

Representative Ronda Rudd Menlove
proposes the following substitute bill:
1
WILD TURKEY MANAGEMENT
2 2013 GENERAL SESSION
3
STATE OF UTAH
4
Chief Sponsor: Ronda Rudd Menlove
5
Senate Sponsor: Scott K. Jenkins
6
7
LONG TITLE
8
General Description:
9 This bill amends provisions relating to the management of turkeys.
10
Highlighted Provisions:
11 This bill:requires the Division of Wildlife Resources to investigate and mitigate substantial material damage to private property by a wild turkey; gives rulemaking authority to the Wildlife Board to administer provisions relating to private property damage caused by wild turkeys; and requires/] directs the Division of Wildlife Resources to establish two general season turkey hunts per year. ...
Money Appropriated in this Bill:
19 None
20
Other Special Clauses:
21 None
22
Utah Code Sections Affected:
23 ENACTS:
24
23-17-5.1
, Utah Code Annotated 1953
25
23-17-5.2
, Utah Code Annotated 1953


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Would this hunt be a statewide thing or just N Utah?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I would assume the language "general season" would preclude any attempt at another stupid LE hunt, so yeah, state wide.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

BP isn't that what I said. A second season to deal with nuisance birds.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

These landowner sure want their cake and eat it too. 

How out one sided of their mouth they're saying look at the beautiful lovely birds on are pristine property and no to trespassing or hunting. Then saying out the other side of their mouth give me someof a welfare check for Turkey poo. 

It makes me sick!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> These landowner sure want their cake and eat it too.
> 
> How out one sided of their mouth they're saying look at the beautiful lovely birds on are pristine property and no to trespassing or hunting. Then saying out the other side of their mouth give me someof a welfare check for Turkey poo.
> 
> It makes me sick!


AMEN!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > These landowner sure want their cake and eat it too.
> ...


They do it for all the species. Once they know the government is giving out handouts they stand in line. Now they all figure there entitled to it. These stupid enabling programs will break the bank in the near future and you can mark my words.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea those that own their own property are all the same........really?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Not all but most here in utah have that mentality. Go to idaho and you will see the differrnce the farmers have. Nock on a few doors and ask about hunting geese or turkeys and almost anyone i talked to will allow you to hunt. Here in utah ive only found one person who allowed me to hunt. I just quit asking in utah not worth the time.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If this bill goes through and the DWR does implement a second season it most likely would be a Fall season...AND, in my opinion would be an any bird season...mostly to just plain and simple thin the flocks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> A fall hunt would be awesome. Sign me up.


+1


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought we already had 2 seasons. LE and General....................Lose the LE hunt and have 2 general season hunts, that would be great.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Not all but most here in utah have that mentality. Go to idaho and you will see the differrnce the farmers have. Nock on a few doors and ask about hunting geese or turkeys and almost anyone i talked to will allow you to hunt. Here in utah ive only found one person who allowed me to hunt. I just quit asking in utah not worth the time.


Utah landowners want incentives to let you hunt, like hunting leases on their property or access fees. Lose the guides in Utah and you will probably have a easier time getting on properties. No turkey or waterfowl guiding in Idaho,(please correct me if I am wrong) that is some of the reason why it's easier to access properties. The landowners know they can't make money on their property from selling hunting leases.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Not all but most here in utah have that mentality. Go to idaho and you will see the differrnce the farmers have. Nock on a few doors and ask about hunting geese or turkeys and almost anyone i talked to will allow you to hunt. Here in utah ive only found one person who allowed me to hunt. I just quit asking in utah not worth the time.
> ...


I agree with ya

In one of the wildlifeboard meetings i heard them talk about how Utah is one of the states that gives the most in the form of handouts to property owners. So no wonder they are forming a sense of entitlement mentality.

As far as a second season. I have to ask why do we in utah have to hunt everything to the brink of extinction. Just as soon as our turkeys are getting a foothold we implement another hunt and wipe em out.

No i dont agree with another season.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I for one would rather hunt them in the fall but don't agree we need another hunt. Especially if this is because of some landowners that don't like the birds. My opinon, you moved there now deal with it. Why is it when the hunter says there is an issue with wildlife and the management we get nothing, but a landowner that wants green grass stands up...stop the train listen and make new laws. What a Joke!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Fall hunt will most likely be LE and only in a few select areas, such as the ones that instigated this legislation.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

KennyC said:


> I for one would rather hunt them in the fall but don't agree we need another hunt. Especially if this is because of some landowners that don't like the birds. My opinon, you moved there now deal with it. Why is it when the hunter says there is an issue with wildlife and the management we get nothing, but a landowner that wants green grass stands up...stop the train listen and make new laws. What a Joke!!!


You said it, kenny. I do see the landowners side though. I mean some of these folks have hundreds of turkeys just making a huge mess. But it is RIDICULOUS how hunters get brushed off with anything like this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

*One good reason*

How about because I want to shoot a turkey...around you know thanksgiving?! That big holiday dedicated to eating turkey


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, guys. If a fall turkey hunt is approved you need to leave your calls at home. You can cruise around in your truck, scare em up, or sneak up on them because they won't respond to calls. My dad was a big time turkey hunter who thought a fall season would be great until he tried it. He shot his turkey after spying it next to the road. He only hunted spring turkeys after that. Good luck.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Fall hunting turkeys is a lot of fun, and are callable, just tougher to call than in spring. However, I think it's a very bad idea for Utah. There are not enough turkeys to support it, and they are concentrated into small areas where they are vulnerable.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

it seems to me that just about every time I go anywhere I see turkeys. Personally I would like to add a fall hunt and eliminate the LE hunt and have two seasons that are OTC permits.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> A fall hunt would be awesome. Sign me up.


^^^ +1


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> These landowner sure want their cake and eat it too.
> 
> How out one sided of their mouth they're saying look at the beautiful lovely birds on are pristine property and no to trespassing or hunting. Then saying out the other side of their mouth give me someof a welfare check for Turkey poo.
> 
> It makes me sick!


They do the exact same thing with big game. I know plenty of places abundant with elk and deer that are eating peoples yards but they absolutely won't let hunters in there even though they can't stand the damage done. Why should birds be any different. Utah has plenty of turkeys to allow for a fall hunt. I say....GET 'ER DONE!!!


----------

